# Linux compatible webcams?

## rev138

Can any recommend a linux compatible USB webcam?

TIA.

----------

## poly_poly-man

anything by logitech

poly-p man

----------

## coolsnowmen

http://linux-uvc.berlios.de

----------

## tuber

Just be aware that the UVC driver only supports the V4L2 API, not the V4L API. This has implications on which programs you can use.

----------

## coolsnowmen

Isn't that the purpose of the V4L1 compatibility layer

device drivers->multimedia->video for linux API 1 compatibility layer

----------

## d2_racing

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> anything by logitech
> 
> poly-p man

 

Except the Logitech QuickCam Fusion. Mine is not working at least for now   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## twam

Logitech QuickCam 9000

Apple iSight

both are working here perfectly

----------

## tuber

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> Isn't that the purpose of the V4L1 compatibility layer
> 
> device drivers->multimedia->video for linux API 1 compatibility layer

 

I have this enabled and my Logitech QuickCam Fusion works with aMSN, but not Kopete.

----------

## d2_racing

 *tuber wrote:*   

> I have this enabled and my Logitech QuickCam Fusion works with aMSN, but not Kopete.

 

Can you tell me how did you make your webcam work ? ... I'm not able to make mine works.

----------

## tuber

d2_racing, I can try and help debug your problem, but do you mind opening a new topic? I'd rather not hijack this thread. Thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, I will double check my webcam and also my config and I will get back with the info on a new thread  :Razz: 

----------

## farhaven

I have a Creative Webcam III Plus, a rather old piece of hardware, but the main functions work (i.e. recording videos with 640x480 is possible), but the trigger buttons doesn't work (or at least I couldn't get it to work)

----------

## firehawk

Hi everyone,

I am looking at getting a webcam.

I have discovered the Gentoo Wiki that deals a lot with this, but before I run out and get one. Would like to hear if anyone has got one working and what you recommend out of the millions of available products?

I am running Gentoo, and would like to record video streams from it. Would like good qulaity, but not the best. I will use it for LAN and training videos.

Optical zoom would be nice feature to have too, so please mention it if you know more.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## timeBandit

Merged above post here.

----------

## ]Trix[

I am thinking about buying my first webcam which will mostly be used with Skype. 

Which one do you recommend?

Thanks in advance...

----------

## blubbi

I would suggest a cam fond on the following page.

The UVC driver was, not so long ago, merged into the linux mainline Kernel.

http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/

I myself have a Creative Live! Cam Optia AF and it works.

Thought there is still a proplem with low FPS.

Kind regards

blubbi

----------

## nixnut

merged above two posts here

----------

